# Christmas Light Observation ...



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Saturday I was up well before the sun, and went 'downtown' for a nice breakfast. 

As I enterend the main street, I saw that the streetlights were out, and the holiday lights were up. Nothing fancy, just nets of tiny white/yellow lights attached to every possible surface. 

The result was a glare-free, even 'glow' that lit the entire area quite well. Come to think of it, a neighbor has done the same with his simple 'icesicle' lights.

Compare this to the 'usual' lighting plan, which involves using very few, extremelty bright lights. What's the result? Glare, shadows, sore eyes.

So, I went home. Just for fun, I stretched a net of little lights across the living room wall, behind the couch. Come evening, it was extremely pleasant to watch TV in this 'dispersed' lighting.

With LED's becoming nearly universal, I think we have an opportunity to try a new approach to lighting design. I am beginning to think that area lighting can be better accomplished with a mass of tiny lights, rather than a single 'sun' source.

Lumens may be lumens, but I think we can find better ways to distribute them!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Iv noticed that to that more dimmer lights are eaasier on the eyes then a single source. KWH your lights, chances are the wattage draw will be lower for a comfortable eye level.


----------



## edwards.kevin41 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have always liked the ‘light’ lighting, around my home, it sooths me out.


----------



## danielo (Feb 27, 2012)

Amish Electrician said:


> Saturday I was up well before the sun, and went 'downtown' for a nice breakfast.
> 
> As I enterend the main street, I saw that the streetlights were out, and the holiday lights were up. Nothing fancy, just nets of tiny white/yellow lights attached to every possible surface.
> 
> ...


Oh I couldn't agree more, I've been thinking this for a while actually, it seems like a simple yet more affective way.


----------

